# What fuel do you use?



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

After a lot of banter, I thought a poll would be useful.

I've ignored the "plus octane booster" option for now.

For the record: Used to use Esso or Texaco SUL, the GT-S loved the stuff. Ran the GT-R for about a week on Esso SUL, then discovered Optimax was the same price (ish) and switched. No real difference as far as I can discern, just going with the highest octane rating (I know, I know, don't start  ).


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Just for the record*

I agree.....pheeeew, that fuel debate has been long.......but very informative, and I must say I sit here at times jaw-dropped in amazement at peoples inteligence......alas it makes me think I must have been made on a Friday afternoon (after the factory had closed)!!!!!!!
I seem to remember somewhere in that debate someone (Iforget who) posted to the effect that a-little-of-what-you-fancy-does-you-good..........it sort of struck a cord really. 
Optimax - used to use almost all the time, still my preferance
Texaco - SUL Use this now I have the R34, as its used to running on it
Esso - SUL not tried for quite a while.....will try again soon
Elf/Total/Fina - SUL not tried, but others seem to rate......I will try 
BP - SUL have used but R34 just does not like it......saw the Det LED's light up several times with recent tank full

Thats about it really.......I'll continue to "Mix it" probably with an emphasis on Optimax and Texaco

Regards
wroestar


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Have mainly used Optimax in mine although on occasion have filled up with Total SUL and the car seems to run fine on both.
No discernable difference between either to be honest.

Many Shell stations in my area so thats what I use the most often.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have to travel miles to get Optimax. 

So just BP SUL.


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*any will do*

i use any unleaded petrol ,never seem to make any different to the performance ,but i do use some sort off injector cleaning agent
(saying that my car from cold does not seem to want to go but when warmed up (about 2mins) she is as good as it comes,i think i need a service ) tell me have any one know the different in performace ,i used optimax for about 2 weeks but not really know much different


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

only recently about the cold start and i had my car over a year now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi

used mainly UL for 3 years without any problem,now try to use Optimax but the only difference seems to be worse fuel economy.This must be because I drive it harder on Optimax to see if the performance is better!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I use Optimax as I pass the garage twice a day, but wouldn't kill myself to get it. Running some injector cleaner through it at the mo also.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

BP SUL by preference, any other SUL or Optimax if stuck.

My car runs best on the BP stuff, showing less det than any other fuel, but then it was tuned on it


----------



## Dead Ringer (Mar 5, 2003)

A higher octane rating DOES NOT increase performance - it's there to help protect the engine during detonation.

Having said that tho ... a higher octane will allow you to drive more aggressivly for longer without suffering as much risk to your engine.

I know this is mainly a Skyline site - so wont go on about GTO's. However Iv noticed that there are a few others in this site... use SUL if you like - but you may as well use 95 RON - try it - each GTO engine is different, they are very finnikey, mine and most of the peoples at the GTOUK club run fine on it ... some others dont.

At the end of the day your EMC should sort out the fuel by retarding ignition, etc.

If you try UL and the engine is making noises after a few miles then keep the revs down and fill up with the decent stuff !

Cheers.

Adam/


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

mines only a GTS non turbo, but i drive past a shell most days, so opti goes in all the time, BP and Esso SUL are actually more expensive round here than Optimax!!!

Like others here, ive read almost all the octaine booster thread, and have been overwhelmed by the knowlege of people on here! but I as a simpleton cant get my brain round it! and im far to lazy to mix myself some novelty magic fuel, so sticking to optimax regardless of the various problems that it may have!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I once read that higher octane fuels burn slightly slower than lower octane ones, resulting in an actual loss of power if you don't adjust the ignition timing to take advantage of the higher octane.

If you run with more advanced timing with the higher octane fuel then the extra power this gives more than makes up for the slower burn issues so you still get more power than with lower octane fuel.

Many cars these days auto adjust and so run better on higher octane fuel. I don't know how much the Skyline auto adjust ... ?


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

I use Optimax wherever I can get it. But find that Esso super UL is good also. Once tried Q8 Super UL, and never again. The R34 might as well been running on parafin.

I keep an Octane boost in the boot of the car in case I cannot get Optimax or Super UL (the joys of living in the country!!!). Demon Tweeks sell the adative in reasonable size containers at a good price.

These cars were designed to run on 100 octane rating. Optimax is 98 and the others at 97. I would not advise the use of 95 rates standard UL, it could damage the valve seats and stems.

100 octane is a must on a track day. Got better results and performance at Rockingham last year by adding to Optimax to get to 100.

Nik


:smokin:


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*N111 GTR,*

Have you tried re-setting your ecu when you tried optimax?

just a thought, cause if you run a low octane fuel your ecu de-rates slightly. 
try removing your battery lead for 24hrs after filling up with opti, and try her again. it might just give a difference then, no harm in tryin anyway, i did it when i bought mine cause i didnt know what fuel the former keeper had used.


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

might just try that


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Hmmmmm*

I find a mixture of nitros oxide, methanol, ether, parafin and passion fruit juice do the trick! must be a GTT thing LOL

Seriously though I use the mixture of 1 tank Optimax for 2 Tanks of Quality (BP or Shell) SUL just to make sure I get the cleaning agents in there as well.

Andy


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Something to be ware of with this whole debate is the quality of your optimax or SUL fuel.

Whilst Optimax is the highest at 98.7 RON it is also the least stable. Now whilst the more complex blend means there are more branched chain molecules and the fuel is therefore less volatile and harder to detonate, it also degrades quicker, hence, it may not actually be 98.7 when you get it out the pump if its coming from a garage that doesnt sell huge volumes of the stuff and therefore has a batch sitting in its tanks for weeks on end.

Another bit of food for thought would be 40 litres of SUL (97RON), 10 litres of Toluene (104RON) = 98.4 RON. Now Toluene and water = paint thinners. 98.4RON + effectively water injection = go on engine, try and detonate! (this is a theory I picked up from a tech head on a US site, i personally would do some more research before i tried it!


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*N111 GTR*

Far from being an authority on this but i beleive you only need to disconnect the battery leads for a few minutes to re-set the ECU and not 24hrs?
jas


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

For comparison purposes I thought you might like to see this poll on pretty much the same lines

http://www.mkivsupra.net/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6483


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

What injector cleaner have people tried. I used Wynns in my M5 which made no difference. That could have been because my injectors were 100% clean or the Wynns stuff was useless, dunno. The only ingredient listed was Kerosene, i.e. airplane fuel.

BTW. I use Optimax when I can.


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

ColinM said:


> *What injector cleaner have people tried. I used Wynns in my M5 which made no difference. That could have been because my injectors were 100% clean or the Wynns stuff was useless, dunno. The only ingredient listed was Kerosene, i.e. airplane fuel.
> 
> BTW. I use Optimax when I can. *


Toluene is a good injector cleaner. 
I believe the Texaco Clean System3 is rated as having the best in fuel detergent. I do not know if its a fact.

EVO magazine did a test and found that after 1500miles of Optimax the engine (in a Z3 I believe) was completely decoked.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

1ltr of surgical spirit poured in when the red light comes on [couple of gallons] run for 10 miles fairly hard and your injectors are as good as new, better in fact!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

How can they be better than new?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Incidentally Optimax does NOTHING POSITIVE for the injectors, if anything due to the slightly less easy going nature of the aromatics in its formula there is greater likelihood of deposits being left at the injectors due to gums being formed.

Use the SS as above and get really clean injectors


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

kingsley said:


> *How can they be better than new? *


Usage brings with it some benefits, injectors when new are NOT as good as ones that are 1000mls old, then they fall off again during the next 3000 - 4000 mls.

So when surgically clean and slightly worn they really are better than new!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Is it really Optimax?*

If you use Optimax in Scotland it comes from Grangemouth - which for those of you don't know ain't a Shell refinery


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Scottish Optimax is [I believe] closer to the German formula than the main UK one, it is an additive based formula rather than the drop-out and aromatics make-up.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Scottish Optimax*

...is actually BP fuel with additives - whether or not they're dosed the same as South of the border Shell Optimax ??

Closely guarded secret


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Scottish Optimax..*

oops - trade secret


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Which is best then ?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

My opinion is that the Scots have the superior product.

I will know for certain in a few weeks time.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Oh Noo.......*

Mycroft, you coming up to Scotland then???
I wondered how long it would take for you to rear your ugly head on this subject!! 
I must ask if you have dome any further testing on Optimax as last year this was the hot topic for debate. (well, i think about a year ago). 
I am pretty sure you were still a bit suspect of the stuff and said you would be waiting or testing before fully comitting to calling Optimax a good product or saying that it was safe to use? Something like that, coz we know what you are like and will start twisting my words or YOURS again!!lol!!  
Any info for us?

Plus whereabouts are you going in Scotland if thats what you meant when you said you would find out soon enough?? Wouldbe good to take such a legend out for a few beers and finally meet the man behind the aggrivation!!  

jas


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Duka......*

Interesting [point about the refinery there. I tried to suggest that this may happen last year but was shot down in flames by the `experts`. As you and i know most of thepipes coming ashore and onwards are shared by every platform out here and yes , i do know they can seperate by looking at the different properties of each batch etc but i did sometimes wonder as to why this didn`t happen as it sems the cheaper option. Plus, Joe public isn`t going to know if they go to a branded fuel station, who`s fuel they are putting in their tank.
On a seperate issue, i moved into the farmhouse last Friday and came offshore on Saturday however, i am having a BBQ and bit of a house warming this Friday. When i say a bit of a house warming the theme is to bring a bottle and a chair as none of the furniture is in yet (only my bed!!) plus i really have to redecorate the whole place so decided to have the party first.
there will probably be a scaled down event once the whole place is sorted but i thought i would rather it got `wrecked` before i have dome anything to it, if you know what i mean.
To that end, you and the missus are more than welcome, i will be placing a little note on the meetings and events section to notify. Sorry its short notice but i wasn`t sure when i would be onshore etc,

jas


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Jas..*

..as for the Shell 'Optimax' v's BP 'Super' fuel, I think you'll find it's the same product in Scotland - but unless you know a directly involved BP process/chemist on the refinery side you'll never confirm. Although Shell sell fuel in Scotland - it's actually Shell tankers delivering BP produced 'optimax'!!!

Cheers for the invite but I'll be offshore till next week, but will need to catch up soon - where about in the sticks have you moved to??

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Close to town....*

Not actually the sticks, have moved to findon.

jas


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The optimax debate never really got going last time, but very soon things will hot up and I have no doubt that I will be involved in some small way.

There is some debate on the 22B site at the mo regarding this and I'll post a link here to ensure as many as possible take part.

http://bbs.22b.com/ubb/Forum8/HTML/000527.html


----------



## Mahony (Oct 29, 2002)

Ive voted Super only, as thats the best it gets down here on the Island, of corse I add octane booster too.
Just wish we had Optimax...


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

I use optimax, but at moment BP are testing there version BP Ultimate. So should be interesting to see what thats goign to be like.

Its getting released soon ive been informed.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

use this


www.76racing.co.uk its good fuel


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*106 Cool Blue is very good fuel ;-)*



moses said:


> *use this
> 
> 
> www.76racing.co.uk its good fuel *




http://www.nutidltd.co.uk/sub_page.cfm?id=131 very informative page.


----------



## brutalbobby (Sep 1, 2003)

I use optimax ,on the inside of my petrol flap it says only use 98ron fuel so i do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

i use SUL all the time from esso, the only other stuff i will use is from BP SUL and optimax.

i dont even agree with boosters cos they dont all work, they have a tendancy to lower the optain. not all but a lot do.


----------



## MikeR33 (Jul 17, 2001)

I use optimax for everyday use as I find it gives the lowest amount of knock on the PFC. 

I find the car is a lot quicker however when running on Total 97 SUL but the knock is higher so I have to add some Octane booster to be able to run 1.4bar, on Optimax I can run 1.4bar with no problems.

Using Total+OB I can do a mid to low 11s 1/4 mile @ 124-125mph, on Optimax with or without OB the best I can get is a mid to high 11s 1/4 mile @ 122-123mph.

With BP Ultimate I get massive amounts of knock even when running at low boost and even had some missfire problems so I won't ever use the stuff again.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Mike have you ever used Esso SUL? Round here it's a choice between BP and Esso - none of the other garages round me sell Super.

I don't have a PFC or anything else that'll tell me how much knock I'm getting ... but it would be nice to know how Esso stacks up.


----------



## MikeR33 (Jul 17, 2001)

I have used the old BP super (pre Ultimate) and that was ok for det, haven't used Esso super that I can remember.

If the Esso is 98ron then I would use that over the BP ultimate stuff.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Mike, thanks for your answer. Just shown your last few posts to a friend here at work (who has an S2000). He too found BP Ultimate pretty useless but to his surprise found that Sainsbury's SUL was quite good.

Have you dared to try that?

He wondered if it would be possible to work out whose fuel they resold based on its knock resistance  

Shame I didn't read your post earlier - my car has been mapped on BP Ultimate  I wonder how much extra torque and power they'd have got if I'd had Esso in the tank ...


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Super unleaded*

I always run optimax, ihave tried the bp, but although det wasnt much higher, (5 on the commander) the car ran flat. As for esso sup, I wouldnt put that **** in my lawn mower!"!. I have used it twice, in different parts of the country, and were as det is at worst 35, it shot violently up to 120(piston melting area) on esso sup. 
I feel optimax is the most consistent fuel on the market.

cheers, mark r (managing director for shell petroleum uk) LOL, no i'm not!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*any one tried*

STELLA 
I run greeeaaaattt on this stuff, sh*t weres me can!


----------



## Green (Sep 29, 2003)

Ive used Toulene bought directly from Millers oils in the Scooby, but found it left a lot of deposits on the plugs farely quickly and the oil too would need changed more frequently.

I also use methonol mixed with water for the water injection, no more than 50% though as it will break down the seals in the pump. Apparently this will raise the octane raiting but I wondered when it was diluted so much, either way it stops the water tank from freezing and what with -10 last week its paramount.

Not sure where the nearest peeple are to get my GTR mapped for Uk fuel and if like anything else they are bound to be millions of miles away so it looks like i'll be fitting Erl Water-injection in this car too to help in the crusade against Det.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Stupid question time, whats this "det" ????


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

kenan said:


> *Stupid question time, whats this "det" ???? *


Det: detonation aka pinking or pre-ignition.
If you need the explanantion it's when the fuel air mixture detonates too early, usually when the piston is still on it's up stroke. Basically its BAD as excessive pinking causes the crown of the piston to melt and you end up with a nice big hole, zero power and a big bill
There are lots of reasons for pinking including incorrect mixture, too higher compression, hot spots caused by coke build up etc, too low a fuel octane rating or toooooo much boost pressure.
Turbos can really suffer from it as the simple way to increase power is to wind up the boost. However, the fuel delivery needs to be remapped to accomodate the extra compression and this is the bit that people often overlook.
My apologies if this is trying to teach grandma to suck eggs


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nope thats somthing new, sounds silly but I'v been running a car on carbs (but do have a DT) so lots of the turbo stuff is new to me and I'll only learn by asking stupid questions


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Ah well, if you've got a diesel turbo that's different.
Diesels actually rely on detonation to run (hence why they do not have spark plugs). Diesels run much higher compression ratios than petrol engines usually up in the 20's:1 and this causes the diesel air mix to detonate of its own accord. This is the reason why they are noisy compared to petrol engines and they don't rev as high. Loads of torque though


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I wonder what would happen if you tried to set up a petrol engine like that, ie injecting fuel when you wanted it to burn and relying on spontaneous combustion. Someone must have tried it somewhere, some time ...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

kingsley said:


> I wonder what would happen if you tried to set up a petrol engine like that, ie injecting fuel when you wanted it to burn and relying on spontaneous combustion. Someone must have tried it somewhere, some time ...


Err, yeah. They're called top-fuel dragsters.
The plugs in a TFD only really last until the guy boots it off the line then they just give up and become glow plugs. About as near to a diesel cycle as you can get with petrol but not very practical.
I believe (and someone correct me if I'm wrong) that the reason detonation works for diesel and not for petrol is that diesel burns much slower than petrol allowing the piston to pass TDC before the mix expands. Detonation is bad for petrol engines because it happens before the piston passes TDC thus the piston is trying to compress a very hot expanding gas - hence melted piston crown - not good


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

> Detonation is bad for petrol engines because it happens before the piston passes TDC thus the piston is trying to compress a very hot expanding gas - hence melted piston crown - not good


Why not just retard the fuel delivery a bit?


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

kingsley said:


> Why not just retard the fuel delivery a bit?


Simple problem of volume. If you delay the fuel delivery you get less fuell in and consequently less power. This is why people fit larger capacity injectors when upping the boost. They allow you to get more fuel in the cylinder in less time but obviously there is a limit.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Getting fuel in quickly is also one of the reasons, I guess, why some of the latest common rail diesel engines run pressures like 1600 bar (that's not a typo) in their fuel rails.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

kingsley said:


> Getting fuel in quickly is also one of the reasons, I guess, why some of the latest common rail diesel engines run pressures like 1600 bar (that's not a typo) in their fuel rails.


Well I can't comment one way or the other on that figure but that is 23,000 PSI   
But a high pressure would make sense.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Indeed, I was astonished when I read it. Not sure I'd feel safe compressing petrol to those pressures ...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I certainly wouldn't want to have to slaken off the banjo bolts to work on it  likely to cut a whole in something at that pressure


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Out of ignorance when I got my GTR last year I ran it on anything wherever therer happened to be a pump handy when I needed it, after about 6 weeks I burnt a coil and found out about fuel. Optimax seems to work fine for me now + I had Splitfire coils fitted - big improvement. Dont know if it was the crap fuel that burnt the coil but seems like it, lucky thats all it was


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bassman said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't want to have to slaken off the banjo bolts to work on it  likely to cut a whole in something at that pressure


  ROLMFAO 

BUTT in here guys but a quick question on *fuel*... for a few years I have ran Jap STi *Scoobies* (ok don't all flame me at once..  ) but as it is still mapped for 100 Ron fuel I have always ran on Optimax 98.7 + the 2-3 Ron (approx... ) from the various octane boosters I've tried.

Now Given that this is a bit expensive... but I feel a bit more confident abotu the engine.. I have read a few post here with Jap GTR owners running stock 100 Ron ecu with 95 ron  Is this correct? 

What I'm getting at really is are the Scooby blocks *more prone to bad DET or are the Liner boys... insane  for running the 95?!

Anyway... GTR maybe lined up soon so will get to find out in the new year


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I suspect the octane boosters are making differences of about 0.2 or 0.3 RON, not 2 or 3 RON, unfortunately ...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

You should not run the RB26 lump on anything lower than SUL (97RON).
I can't comment on other Skyline engines.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think it's for all turbo Skylines


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

ive found texaco SUL very good indeed second best to optimax...i always get better mileage of of theose two...worst is bp sul followed by esso


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I buy the cheapest stuff available, unless in going for a hard drive when I use optimax. I dont think it makes a huge difference when pottering about, I've not notices anything. Supermarket fuel is worst, maybe they water it down. LOL


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Always Optimax unless im nearly out of juice then BP or Sainsbury's do a higher grade than the norm, im lucky that in the Town I live theres 3 Optimax garages


----------



## gt-iger (Sep 17, 2007)

When i brought my motor i asked around some owners they told they always run super unleaded so thats what i use...doesn't matter which garage it is

for me anything that says super or more xpnsive than normaql ul....my knowledge is not vast on this subject.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Its not on the list as im a Aussie GTR owner but
Shell "V power racing" 100 RON with 5% ethanol


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

hyrev said:


>


:chuckle: :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

As highly tuned gtr's should be mapped accurately on the chosen fuel say 97ron SUL. would there be any benefit puting in 98ron optimax just to be on the safe side? would there be black smoke or any damage caused by running rich?

thanx


----------



## GodzillaGTR33 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Bp Ultimate*

Ive experienced pinkin and showing high levels of det on the commander like 100 + at 1 point using Bp ultimate. Found v power to be the 1 to use but also had a bad bach of this. Think its just a case of keeping your eye on the det levels when you've just filled up.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I've found BP Ultimate to be the worst in my car too. It's annoying that one of the only stations in my area to sell SUL is BP ...


----------



## robsondmr (Dec 5, 2010)

Try to get Optimax whenever I can as the ECU has been fiddled to run on it. Don't really have a pref on the other SUL's, haven't noticed any difference between them. Def doesn't like 95Ron though, turns into a stroppy brat! Is it true that Jap SUL is over 100ron?


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

In the GTSt I always used Optimax and the car seemed to thrive on it. I now live in an area where variety of high octane fuel is lacking. So I use BP Ultimate because it is convenient. I found no problem with the GTSt or the GTR using BP Ultimate. However, I have always run virtually standard cars with little or no increase in boost. It has always been my understanding that a standard ECU and engine set up will be able to cope with slight differences in fuel octane in a normal driving situation. If you're going to push things then you need to think about fueling and mapping.


----------



## [PIMPIN] (Aug 5, 2007)

I voted Optimax which I assume is the closest to the V-Power we have in Malaysia.

2.25 a liter where I'm at (KL).


----------



## Over the limit (May 14, 2009)

Total Excellium, Seems to be easily available around here.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

98+ ,99,100 and 102 Aral ultimate.

and on the dyno there is some bhp difference using what ron.

never going to put 95 in mine 35.


----------



## 1563parker (Jul 22, 2009)

I always use shell v power and i have to travel 30 miles to get it!


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

i use tesco 99 my gtr loves it


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Tesco 99 (momentum) for years, awesome stuff.


----------



## wraith r32 (Feb 15, 2007)

No Tesco good stuff anywhere near me so its just V-power....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Tesco 99 Momentum or Vpower 99.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shell V-Power, 5 mins away, no other option nearby anyway.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Sunoco 100 UL, I love the smell of it in the morning, afternoon, whenever.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Voted Optimax.

In fact only using Aral Ultimate for my Skylines which is a true 102RON fuel here.

Both cars mapped for it too.


----------



## AH_HUH (Nov 14, 2012)

there is no option for "e85" ?


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

Used to use V Power all the time in my 33 GTR, from the same Shell garage around the corner from me. Noticed a bit of popping n banging on hard acceleration so I switched to Tesco Momentum 99. Sweet as a nut now and much cheaper than V Power. 


Maybe my local Shell garage had a dodgy batch because my mate runs a highly tuned 32 and he had the same problems I did. He swapped as well and had also noticed an improvement.

I'm sticking with the "inferior supermarket fuel " 

*I voted SU only because there was no Momentum option.*


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Wanted to resurect this thread seeing as Mementum 99 is now more readily available nation wide.

Question is. How many GTR owners now use 99 over the others mentioned in this thread from years gone by?

Im lucky to have a Tesco Express within 5 miles and I only use MM99 now. 

Anyone else?


----------



## wraith r32 (Feb 15, 2007)

After using Optimax for a while at over £1.50 a litre , I swapped over a good few months ago to MM99 at less than £1.40... and tbh not had any issues, Its just as good if not better in my eyes..


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

most time V Power because the car is tuned on it.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

I use Tesco's 99 in the 33GTR, i will until a proven higher octane is released else where. I tried using 95 once in my old silvia, it spluttered like a bitch, so never used it again!
As for Shell fuel, i found especially with diesels that after a while the fuel creates a "husk" type substance in the banjo bolts restricting the fuel flow and performance of the cars.... needless to say i stayed away from shell.
Regards James


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Jayman said:


> I use Tesco's 99 in the 33GTR, i will until a proven higher octane is released else where. I tried using 95 once in my old silvia, it spluttered like a bitch, so never used it again!
> As for Shell fuel, i found especially with diesels that after a while the fuel creates a "husk" type substance in the banjo bolts restricting the fuel flow and performance of the cars.... needless to say i stayed away from shell.
> Regards James


Both runs fine in my car.

Vpower 99 or Tesco Momentum 99.


----------

